# dove fields?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok so i was looking around and seen on the ohio dnrs websites on the dove maps they show specific dove fields, now my question is can you only hunt doves in those fields or can you hunt doves any where? thanks for any help because i know i want to hunt doves in a field not specified as a dove field and i dont want to get in any trouble.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

anywere but were i am goose hunting lol .. no you can hunt them anywere thoes are fields the state has for dove hunting they plant crops for them


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

lol ok thanks, yeah i thought you could hunt doves anywhere but i just wanted to ask yall so i didnt get in any trouble with the law


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

The DNR also post on their maps that other areas are managed and can be used as well. They just do not have crops planted on them for the birds to be lured into.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Out of the four fields we usually dove hunt over, none of them were planted this year. The one has been completely mowed down, and the others are just over grown messes.


----------

